

Asteroids narrowly miss Earth - RichClaxton
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/space/7991039/Earth-survives-rare-close-encounter-with-two-large-asteroids.html

======
RichClaxton
Also "Apophis, a 25 million ton celestial body will narrowly miss our planet
three times in succession. The first near-miss is expected on the
superstitious date of Friday 13th 2029" That's not the best day for it to
happen is it.

